# Toilet paper blue ink safe?



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys in nest boxes I use a layer of shredded paper and then a whole lot of toilet paper without ink.
The cheap ones have some sort of blue ink shells, starfish etc.. On them and I was wondering will these be safe for the mice if they eat it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use blue kitchen roll with no problem at all.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been using this kind of paper too, my mice love making bedding and moving it around.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I definiteley would not use toilet paper. Too toxic.


----------

